# How Much Do You Spend On Your Dogs Annually?



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm absolutely floored right now. My friend and I were talking and she asked me if I had any idea how much I spend in a year on my 2 dogs. I really had no idea so I went and plugged all the info into a spreadsheet. I included the following items:


food
toys
bones
supplements
vaccines
vet visits
seasonal allergy meds
joint supplement
grooming
classes
The grand total is $4000 .


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I try not to think about it because it would be way higher than that for me. My cute financial guy takes money away from me on payday or else I would spend all of it on the dogs. I don't have any money for heat, entertainment, clothing, or anything else, because it all goes to the dogs. I have an expensive dog habit. I wonder if there's a support group for people like me?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This year? We're over $4000 just on Jax just on the vet for her knee.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> This year? We're over $4000 just on Jax just on the vet for her knee.


My calculations were based on this year only. I spent $3000 just on medical bills on Jazz during his first year. It's crazy when you do the math!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm just not going there. I have four dogs, three horses and two cats. 

There are just some things I don't want to know.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Depending on the dogs we have at the time, anywhere between $15k-20k. This doesn't include dogs who come in with health problems or those at our adoption center,otherwise this number would be a ton more.

We just spent $5800 for knee replacement surgery on one dog earlier this year.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Last year? About $5k.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't want to do the math.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Tooooo Freeeking much!! :laugh:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Now I know why I can't afford that trip to Hawaii I always wanted to take


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

this year with the vet visits for her thigh probably around 1300


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

fuzzybunny said:


> I'm absolutely floored right now. My friend and I were talking and she asked me if I had any idea how much I spend in a year on my 2 dogs. I really had no idea so I went and plugged all the info into a spreadsheet. I included the following items:
> 
> 
> food
> ...


I try not to think about it. But just last weekend I spent $950 on kennels and supplies. And I owe my left leg to my vet right now -- $250 in the last week. Ick! I try not to think about it.


----------



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

I honestly don't want to know.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't even want to know.
But I figure he keeps me happy, which strengthens my immune system, so I save on doctor bills for myself


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I've broken it down in another thread, so I am not going to try it again...LOL

Either way, I have spent about $60,000+ dollars in the last 3 years on 3 of my dogs, and about $20,000 on the other 3 in the last 9 years.

None of my dogs have had to do any vet visits other than health certificates and Rabies shots for my competition dogs, so really the bulk of that money was spent on travel for competition, training and seminars....

I also need a support group for my dog activities!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh boy. Well I spend about $2500/yr on agility trials and training alone. Then probably another $1000 between Nosework and herding...
I don't think I want to add anymore! This year has been an expensive vet bill year. But normally not so bad. Except when I figure in VOM, chiro, and acupuncture...obviously my life revolves around my dog


----------



## JustJim (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't think I want to know. If I'm able to start attending shows or competitions next year, I suppose it will only get worse. _Then _I'll look back and calculate this year's numbers and it won't look so bad.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Around $3,500 including vet, training, food, treats, toys, beds, etc

I really don't like to think about it :wild: Worth every penny though :wub:


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Not even going to think about the total.

Woolf - typical vet, vax, hw meds, behaviorist
Shadow - typical vet, vax, hw meds, eye removal surgery, UTI, bladder stone, additional meds

Then add in the food, supplements, any equipment

Nope, don't want to know the total.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Lordy, I just got done figurin' a month without shows and I don't feel like adding dog annuals and the other 11 months (plus shows and associated travel/lodging costs) to the list. I'm a veterinary assistant, and they love me a lot at the practice... if for no other reason than half my paychecks go straight back to them!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I added it up, and not all that much. About $1600 for Wolfie. That includes, food, vet, treats, toys, tick and heartworm preventative, grooming supplies, and dog licenses.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't want to know... Probably enough to make me certifiable. About $200/dog/year for vets, so $400 - barring issues, that is just shots and annual visit, around $3,600 in food - and thank goodness the store has a rewards program or that would be slightly higher, maybe a hundred on toys, if that, a new jolly ball once a year, I have a good handle on what will last and what is a waste for Oz. New brush here or there, pet sitting, probably $60 every other month.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

According to my husband....WAY TOO MUCH.
But you know what I just don't care that they are "sucking up all our money" as I've been told. 
Right now 3 dogs, 2 cats & a horse. I will not add it up, no way.
I would rather be poor and have my animals than not have them. I do agree that I can NOT add any more animals to our pack. But I will always have a dog, well maybe 2 and a cat.


----------

